# Bathroom Door Accessibility



## David Henderson (May 25, 2011)

Bathroom at end of hallway, not enough space for required landing outside of door. Can a automatic door opener be installed to mitigate lack of space?


----------



## Coug Dad (May 25, 2011)

New construction?


----------



## David Henderson (May 25, 2011)

No exisiting business lawsuit filed for infractions


----------



## Coug Dad (May 25, 2011)

The power door opener should do the trick.


----------



## mark handler (May 25, 2011)

Can a person, in a wheelchair, use the door when the power goes out?

If you do not have side clearances, a wheelchair user, may not be able to get to the latching mechanism, or the pull.

For that reason both the California building code and the 2011 ADAAG still require that doors have the  Maneuvering Clearance unless they have standby power.


----------



## alora (May 25, 2011)

David Henderson said:
			
		

> No exisiting business lawsuit filed for infractions


Why focus on the door?

Is it the only problem?


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 25, 2011)

Mark I can see the reasoning for exit doors but to enter a bathroom when the power is out doesn't make sense. Exit yes enter no.


----------



## mark handler (May 25, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Mark I can see the reasoning for exit doors but to enter a bathroom when the power is out doesn't make sense. Exit yes enter no.


Which way Does the door swing, not stated in OP.

I do agree but you are making an assumption....

Push side, without a closer, you only need 36", it is the pullside that is the issue. if the door swings in, it is the exit that is an issue. My assumption....


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 25, 2011)

> I do agree but you are making an assumption....


Quilty as noted


----------



## mark handler (May 25, 2011)

Quilty?,,,,,


----------



## alora (May 25, 2011)

An actual floor plan might be useful.

If the door is the sole infraction, it may imply that the interior of the bathroom is in compliance.

The door may be able to swing into the restroom, allowing the 18" maneuvering clearance width ((a) Front Approach, Pull Side).


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 25, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Quilty?,,,,,


After a long morning in the muck discussing cross lot storm-water drainage issues, and after several weeks without any posts in the Palaearctic-African Songbird Migration Forum, I will make a stab at clarifying mt's response:

I believe it is a new slang phrase kids are using these days when they text and might be a phonetic combination of 'Qualified' and 'Guilty,' however, I am clearly making an assumption, and I don't really know either.  Also, the letter 'q' is several letters from 'g' on a typical keyboard.  mtlogcabin may have a neurological conditioning that leads to the tendancy to type the letter 'q' before typing the letter 'u,' in which case it is simply a typo.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 25, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Quilty?,,,,,


Yes I ignored my own signature and _assumed_ there was sufficient clearances on the exit side.

If you buy the statement you buy the underlying assumption


----------



## pwood (May 25, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Quilty?,,,,,


they do alot of sewing and quilting in montana, hard winters up there! mtl is ready for summer.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 25, 2011)

wstupid I didn't even catch the typo while reading the other post. Yes it has been a long winter heading to Fl on Saturday for some much needed vitiamin D


----------



## Coug Dad (May 25, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> After a long morning in the muck discussing cross lot storm-water drainage issues,


Having a spot of rain are we???????????????


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 25, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Having a spot of rain are we???????????????


A spot or two here and there, just enough to make enemies out of neighbors when their drainage swales have silted in from upstream construction projects.


----------



## David Henderson (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. Door swings out, a lot more issues than just the bathroom. New amendment to the code says automatic doors shall have a battery back up so no one may get stuck in the room during an emergency


----------



## Builder Bob (May 26, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Quilty as noted


 Quit squeezing the charmin toilet paper.............


----------



## Big Mac (May 26, 2011)

Once you get to Florida, you may be able to take the Quilty off.


----------



## Yikes (May 26, 2011)

Back to the original question - here is how Los Angeles Building and Safety handles it: http://ladbs.org/LADBSWeb/LADBS_Forms/PlanCheck/PC-DAD.Mod4-ReducedStrikeside.pdf


----------



## mark handler (May 26, 2011)

yikes said:
			
		

> back to the original question - here is how los angeles building and safety handles it: http://ladbs.org/ladbsweb/ladbs_forms/plancheck/pc-dad.mod4-reducedstrikeside.pdf


So all they want is money


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 26, 2011)

"Quilty" No such word. mtlogcabin's make'n stuff up again!

Have a nice vacation, and send some pictures of construction like jar does!

pc1


----------



## FredK (May 26, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> "Quilty" No such word. mtlogcabin's make'n stuff up again!Have a nice vacation, and send some pictures of construction like jar does!
> 
> pc1


Actually after that post he should just take the time off.


----------



## Yikes (May 26, 2011)

Ahh, Mark, I see that you have dealt with LADBS before!

In case anyone ever doubted that it's "all about the Benjamins" at LADBS, you need look no further than their deletion of 107.3.4.2 "deferred submittals", solely so they could charge a "Request for modification" to allow deferred submittals anyway.


----------

